# 2'x4' Porcelain Tiles



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok clients wants 2'x4' porcelain tiles of shower walls. For ripping them handheld tile saw like Dewalts little one, Maktia dry one, skilsaw with 7" tile blade, track saw with tile blade, good ole fashioned dry grinder with straight edge? 

What would be the preferred method to get cleanest cuts? Cuts will be at inside corner of shower, shower pan where pan tiles would cover cuts. 

thanks,


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

kevjob said:


> Ok clients wants 2'x4' porcelain tiles of shower walls. For ripping them handheld tile saw like Dewalts little one, Maktia dry one, skilsaw with 7" tile blade, track saw with tile blade, good ole fashioned dry grinder with straight edge?
> 
> What would be the preferred method to get cleanest cuts? Cuts will be at inside corner of shower, shower pan where pan tiles would cover cuts.
> 
> thanks,


Snap cutter. I wonder if you can rent one that can handle 48".

This price can't be right, but if so....I'd grab it.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/48-Manua...fu-BirboSEVcVahuY0pCytGUpthoypyBoCsYsQAvD_BwE


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

How thick? Just did 2x4’s and 31"x71" on a job. It wall thick porcelain...7/16" or do. Snappers I saw were meant for thinner stuff. 

We bought this Makita with the rail adapter and ran a mesh porcelain blade. Worked very well. Somewhere I have a video of it.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

overanalyze said:


> How thick? Just did 2x4’s and 31"x71" on a job. It wall thick porcelain...7/16" or do. Snappers I saw were meant for thinner stuff.
> 
> We bought this Makita with the rail adapter and ran a mesh porcelain blade. Worked very well. Somewhere I have a video of it.


About 7/16 thick

I was looking at that exact saw with the rail adapter! 

Think that would be the best option so far. I have a shop fox track saw but not makita wonder if the rail adapter would work?

Where did you get the blade?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

kevjob said:


> About 7/16 thick
> 
> I was looking at that exact saw with the rail adapter!
> 
> ...


It runs on Festool and Makita tracks. Not sure about Shop Fox but it may. The adapter is awesome! It has a bunch of adjustability to dial it in to the splinterguard and get it parrallel. 

That blade was a Pearl P4 5" blade from Amazon. It did very well but got hot on a long cut and warped. I also used some of the cheap Amazon China mesh blades and they did well. 

I found keeping a damp sponge along the side of the blade to help keep it cool made a big difference. Finish the cut with a 200 grit diamond pad on a grinder to dress the edge and it was damn near factory... definitely more than good enough for an inside corner being covered by caulking. I had a bunch of exposed cuts that turned out great too.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

That snapper I posted claims to work on .6" thick. At a hundred- something, you're not even remotely curious?


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

MarkJames said:


> That snapper I posted claims to work on .6" thick. At a hundred- something, you're not even remotely curious?


I was looking at the saw t demo tile floor with back board as well. I have a cheapo one I use now but Jerry rigged with tape dust collection so can just let tile guy use it as well.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

kevjob said:


> I was looking at the saw t demo tile floor with back board as well. I have a cheapo one I use now but Jerry rigged with tape dust collection so can just let tile guy use it as well.


Maybe two new tools are in your future. :whistling I just can't see not using a snapper when having the chance. Clean and fast.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

MarkJames said:


> That snapper I posted claims to work on .6" thick. At a hundred- something, you're not even remotely curious?


You buy it and let us know.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Big Johnson said:


> You buy it and let us know.


If I had to rip 4', I would buy one in a second. Right now I'm good for planks a bit shorter.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I really contemplated a big snapper but I felt the saw was a better investment for me. I can and will use the saw on planks and smaller tiles. A big snapper to me is a very dedicated tool...and not one you go cheap on. So a Sigma or Montolit was brands I would have been looking at...and they aren't $100...


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

This snapper works really well on thick porcelain. 

https://www.contractorsdirect.com/montolit-masterpiuma-p3-tile-cutter?custcol34=5

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

tjbnwi said:


> This snapper works really well on thick porcelain.
> 
> https://www.contractorsdirect.com/montolit-masterpiuma-p3-tile-cutter?custcol34=5
> 
> Tom


It's only a little over $100. :thumbup:


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> It's only a little over $100. :thumbup:


:laughing:

just barely. :whistling

I have a tile guy that I use, if I was doing the tile myself I would buy whatever tool I need. 

It just so happens I am back to doing my own demos and that makita will be perfect for cutting thru grout and backer board and as a plus tile guy can use it for these monster tiles!


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> It's only a little over $100. :thumbup:


A little negotiations and....

There is a discount code at Geeks for Contractors Direct.

Tom


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

overanalyze said:


> *It runs on Festool and Makita tracks. Not sure about Shop Fox but it may*. The adapter is awesome! It has a bunch of adjustability to dial it in to the splinterguard and get it parrallel.
> 
> That blade was a Pearl P4 5" blade from Amazon. It did very well but got hot on a long cut and warped. I also used some of the cheap Amazon China mesh blades and they did well.
> 
> I found keeping a damp sponge along the side of the blade to help keep it cool made a big difference. Finish the cut with a 200 grit diamond pad on a grinder to dress the edge and it was damn near factory... definitely more than good enough for an inside corner being covered by caulking. I had a bunch of exposed cuts that turned out great too.



Rail adapter showed up yesterday and fits on the shop fox track. :thumbup:


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

kevjob said:


> Rail adapter showed up yesterday and fits on the shop fox track. :thumbup:


Well the rail adapter fits track saw blade but doesn't line up with edge of track so it looks like a 55" Makita track will be next! 

doh....


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Track saw would be the best option as far as investment and outcome. It also gives you the option to cut at a 45. You will need a great blade to keep chipping down.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

kevjob said:


> Well the rail adapter fits track saw blade but doesn't line up with edge of track so it looks like a 55" Makita track will be next!
> 
> doh....


There are tiny Allen screws that let you dial the adpater in to your track. Mine didn't line up out of the box either. I was able to get it perfect.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

kevjob said:


> Well the rail adapter fits track saw blade but doesn't line up with edge of track so it looks like a 55" Makita track will be next!
> 
> doh....


If I may ask, do you own a snap cutter or ever used one? I'm not comprehending why you didn't just go that route.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> If I may ask, do you own a snap cutter or ever used one? I'm not comprehending why you didn't just go that route.


He has said multiple times that he wants to use this for things in addition to cutting tiles. And also I would bet money that a $100 snapper won't cut thick porcelain. 

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

MarkJames said:


> If I may ask, do you own a snap cutter or ever used one? I'm not comprehending why you didn't just go that route.


I don't do my own tiling anymore, did for years. If I was tiling, I would buy the snap cutter in addition to the makita, just so happens the the makita was getting ready to be purchased anyways for another job and I found out today these floor tiles also have hardibacker under them so perfect timing! :thumbup: 


I am big on having every tool I need plus some, the time it would take me to go to store etc... I would have half of the demo done anyways. 

Side story; I bought a brick channel cutter for one job 3 years ago for an older home kitchen for just 3 outlets and conduit, just so happens this next job is for those same clients but new home in different city!


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

overanalyze said:


> There are tiny Allen screws that let you dial the adpater in to your track. Mine didn't line up out of the box either. I was able to get it perfect.


No go, had them extended all the way, the closest I got was right on top of rubber strip, looks like a new track will be on the way! 

I might just buy the makita cordless track saw now also, I am heavily invested in Dewalt already but I am half way there with Makita now anyways. :laughing:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> He has said multiple times that he wants to use this for things in addition to cutting tiles. And also I would bet money that a $100 snapper won't cut thick porcelain.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


Multiple times? :laughing: I'll give you twice, but after the initial post.

It still stands (imho) that snapping would give the cleanest cut, so I was focusing on the original post. 

Would you be willing to bet the cost of that cheap snapper to see if it would do the job? Let's find out.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> Multiple times? :laughing: I'll give you twice, but after the initial post.
> 
> It still stands (imho) that snapping would give the cleanest cut, so I was focusing on the original post.
> 
> Would you be willing to bet the cost of that cheap snapper to see if it would do the job? Let's find out.


Two is still multiple... I tell you what...you buy that $100 Wal-Mart snapper, buy some decent quality, thick 4' porcelain and run some clean snaps on video and I will PayPal you the money for the snapper.


----------

